# Insuring a Cat D vehicle



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

Can anyone tell me if it makes any difference, ie cheaper or more expensive insuring a vehicle that has been a registered write off?

Regards
Matt


----------



## haplo (Dec 28, 2002)

*It didn't*

used to (unless it depends on the vehicle), I did it a few times about 8 years ago.


Not sure about now though, the database they are listed on has gone thru some changes recently apparently.


Shall have a word with my old man next time I speak to him, he'll know the definitive answer.


----------

